# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  فوائد التدخين ؟ هل تصدقوني لوقلت لكم ان التدخين له فوائد تفظل بقرائة الموضوع

## نجم تداول

*ياللهول ..اللهم أرحمنا برحمتك ..*



*ابدأ بنفسك أولا وتوكل على الله ولا تلقي بنفسك الى التهلكة*






*بدأ براين كورتيس التدخين في الثالث عشرة من عمره*


*ولم يعتقد أبداً أنه بعد مرور** عشرين عاماً على ذلك سيكون سبباً في وفاته تاركاً وراءه زوجة وطفلين.*


*وفي الأسابيع** الأخيرة من حياته أعد براين رسالة لصغار السن ..*


*براين لي كورتيس في الثالثة والثلاثين مع ابنه ذو العامين*


*في** التاسع والعشرين من شهر مارس حيث توفي بعد ذلك بشهرين .*







*يوم وفاة براين. الثالث من شهر يونيو. حيث تجلس زوجته وابنه**
براين جونيور بجانب سريره. و هو يحمل معه صورة حديثة له مع ابنه .*



*وفي سانت بيترسبيرج كان دخان السجائر عالق في هواء الغرفة التي يرقد بها براين**كورتيس*


*وهو يصارع السرطان الذي أصاب رئتيه** .**
حيث تساقط شعره من أثر العلاج الكيميائي وبرز عظم وجنتيه وكتفيه من تحت جلده ..
عيناه مفتوحتان لكنه لا يستجيب لزوجته ووالدته.*


*ويحمل بين يديه الهزيلتين صورة فوتوغرافية أُخذت له منذ شهرين.*












*من فضلك انشرها*


*قد ينفع الله بها أحد من عباده وتنال الأجر*


*ايميل ؟*

----------

